# motor paso a paso unipolar



## tetebitan (Nov 6, 2007)

Por favor alguien me puede ayudar?

estoy intentando manejar un motor p-p con un microcontrolador pic 16f628a y un ULN2003. Eh logrado que el motor funcione pero este se comienza a calentar d una forma execiva, ya eh revizado el voltaje, y el amperaje que este tiene, y parece que todo esta bien. pero de igual forma se sigu calentando cuando este se enciende!

algun consejo?


----------



## ciri (Nov 6, 2007)

si la tensión y corriente de entrada, son normales.

por ahí, es la temperatura de trabajo del motor.

Pero, también habría que ver. que tipo de trabajo le estas exigiendo?


----------



## tetebitan (Nov 6, 2007)

por el momento no esta ejerciendo ningun trabajo, pero me parece que el motor esta sobrecalentando, voy a buscar las paginas del fabricante para ver cual es la temperatura que deveria levantar!


----------



## antoniotenorio (Nov 7, 2007)

hola tetebitan, una vez tuve el mismo problema, lo que hice es colocar unos a las entradas del ULN uno por uno espere un par de segundos para ver si calienta el ULN o el motor me di cuenta que en una de la bobians calentaba mas que con las otras ademas que tenia un ruido en el motor, luego probe con otros mootores y esto no pasaba, de esa manera fue que me di cuenta el el motor esta en mal estado, puede que te este sucediendo lo mismo no sera mala que lo pruebes.suerte.


----------



## shakaITM (Nov 7, 2007)

si alguien sabe donde encontrar las especificaciones de este motor por favor envieme el link, o si sabe algunas especificaciones como voltaje, torque, corriente etc por favor aganmelo saber
la serie del motor es:

                           PM60-H418Z21B
                           RH7-1094     AEDR

necesito hacer el control de velocidad y de cambio de giro de este motor a pasos, tambien si saben como hacer este circuito pero que no sea con ningun tipo de PIC, se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## ciri (Nov 7, 2007)

De que marca son los motores?, busca la paguina de la marca en el google, y en la pagina seguro están en el catalogo,.

mm. por el numero de serie, creo que son Minebea Motor Manufacturing Corporation.

voy a buscar por ahí a ver que encuentro.


----------



## tetebitan (Nov 8, 2007)

finalmente creo que encontre el problema con el motor las especificaciones que me dieron en la tienda donde lo compre parece que no eran las indicadas hanlando con un antiguo profesor mio, me dio la respuesta y es que el voltaje de muchos de estos motores es de 5v y no de 12 aun, asi sigue calentando pero no de la forma tan brutal como estaba antes . 

con relacion al control de los motoresla forma mas sensilla de manipularlos es con un pic de otra forma tendrias que busca un 555 y dividir las pulsaciones para cada paso


----------



## ciri (Nov 8, 2007)

mm. mucho del control sin PIC, no se, si encontras como, hacemelo saber.
gracias.


----------



## shakaITM (Nov 9, 2007)

oie CiRi, pss estube buscando en google por las especificaciones del motor de pasos, lo unico ke encontre fue ke era de una impresora laser CANON, quisiera saber si pudioste encontarr algo, por favor hazmelo saber


----------



## ciri (Nov 9, 2007)

No la verdad que no encontré, mas que lo que vos decís, busque en la empresa que nombre mas arriba pero no era.

Por casualidad tiene algun otro código el motor impreso?.

O si no la que queda, es ver si encontrar alguna especificación de la canon, por ahí podes encontrar una pistas.


----------



## chapin (Nov 11, 2007)

no lo estaras usando a una velocidad muy baja, pues a bajas revoluciones a mi me calentaba uno con el que hacia pruebas.


----------



## justmalk (Nov 12, 2007)

hola te dejo un circuito como puedes manipular el motor paso paso unipolar sin pic con un flip flop y un xor.


----------



## 89120257260 (Feb 13, 2009)

hola a todos, estoy tratando controlar un motor p-p por medio del PIC16F84 y el drives L293.
el problema esta en que no encuentro el 293, y el motor es de 5v a 0.8A, alguien podria decirme un equivalente a el 293, o algun transistor que soporte el amperaje deseado para montarlo en arreglo darlington.
gracias de antemano..


----------

